# When is a BANG in the middle of the night, not a ghost?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

When it is a scuba tank exploding in your garage.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

what cause that ? I thought they had some kind of pressure relief.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, that could've been bad. Like Ed asked, what would cause that?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What was the rated working pressure. And what was it filled to? It looks lik about a 3/16 or maybe 1/4 in material in the ruptured area. . but it hard to tell from the picture. Sorry to see that happen.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet it scared a few neighbors.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fortunate you were not standing in the garage! I'm sure that would have done some bodily harm.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Wow !*

I'll bet you got up and took a look !


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Damn..!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Worn Out said:


> I'll bet you got up and took a look !




I bet he got up and put dry sheets on the bed...


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm...never seen one do that.....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Heat maybe? Imagine that happening on the boat with people on board. :001_huh: Could have been very bad.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang! Looks like an AL tank? That's crazy!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Worn Out said:


> I'll bet you got up and took a look !


Surprisingly the explosion did not wake me. The first I heard of it was when my son mentioned that an explosion rocked the house just before dawn.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> What was the rated working pressure. And what was it filled to? It looks lik about a 3/16 or maybe 1/4 in material in the ruptured area. . but it hard to tell from the picture. Sorry to see that happen.


It was a steel 3-liter Faber tank. If I remember correctly, it was four-years-old. Working pressure was 3442 psi. My rebreather cylinders typically have around 1500 psi in them when stored. I top them off the day before a dive. However, it is possible that this tank was full.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> It was a steel 3-liter Faber tank. If I remember correctly, it was four-years-old. Working pressure was 3442 psi. My rebreather cylinders typically have around 1500 psi in them when stored. I top them off the day before a dive. However, it is possible that this tank was full.


Wow that's really weird i would report it to the manufacturer. Any external heat other than being in a garage in the heat of summer which I doubt it would change it higher than the heat of compression it initially had.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Fortunate you were not standing in the garage! I'm sure that would have done some bodily harm.


Fortunately it wasn't on his back or in the boat heading out!!!

Geezzzz crazy, glad you are OK!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, that'll make a mess. Glad no one was injured!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Could not have happened at a better time.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a new one for me, glad no one got hurt. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

